# Mantids not eating!



## Willburt (Mar 26, 2006)

I have had my 5 European mantids (_Mantis religiosa_) for 4 weeks now.

At first they would eat readily, starting on fruit flies then pinhead crickets, then back to fruit flies. Unfortunately one died last week, and I think they are not eating at all.

Most of them have not eaten for at least a week if not more, about 4 days ago I put 5 fruit flies in with each mantis but they haven't been touched, the mantids just hang from the top of the deli cups I have them in and take no notice even if the flies are right under them.

The mantids are all L3 nymphs and I'm keeping them between 16 and 19C and misting daily.

Am I doing something wrong? Can anyone help?


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 26, 2006)

have they shed in the 4 weeks you have had them if not then they may be about ready to


----------



## Willburt (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes. They have shed once since I got them at L2


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 26, 2006)

Try a little chicken oin a string, or a little honey miexed with water. Are they acting lethargic?


----------



## Willburt (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks I'll give it a go, I'm vegetarian so I might have to go and fin/steal some chciken tomorrow.

They're not acting lethargic, they're just staying on the same place all the time, dead still.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 26, 2006)

Was it lately that they shed? maybe still not eating after shedding and will begin to eat soon.

Just an idea, Cameron.


----------



## nympho (Mar 26, 2006)

maybe you are misting them too much and its too damp. This could encourage infections if excess dampness is not dried off by a heat lamp or something. They come from southern europe, where it is very dry and hot. So they don't need much water, getting just about all they require from their food. I would give them a little drink once a week at the most.


----------



## KennethJ78 (Mar 27, 2006)

16 - 19 degrees is to cold.. You're slowing down the metabolism of the mantids which causes them to refuse food.

Try increasing the temp to 22 - 25 degrees.

Good luck


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 27, 2006)

the fruit flies might be too small for them to want to deal with. try a bigger thing


----------



## Willburt (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions everyone. I ordered a heat mat today from livefoods, I thought the temperature *may* be the problem. I will let you know.

Someone also has suggested that they might just be due to moult sometime soon and that's why they're not eating, again, I'll let you know what happens here.

Thanks again all!

Mark


----------



## Willburt (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know what's changed but they're now wolfing down fruit flies, they're even chasing the flies around thier containers.

Maybe they've moulted and I havn't noticed, the temperature hasn't changed and I'm not missing them any less.

Good news anyway!


----------

